# [Wet Thumb Forum]-20 gallon



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Here is a recent (Jan. 18 2004) photo of my 20 gallon tank.
Feel free to critique it, all comments welcome!

Tank Size: 
24" x 12" x 16"

Volume: 
20 gallons

Plants: 
Ranalisma rostrata, 
Glossostigma elatinoides, 
Hemianthus micranthemoides, 
Vesicularia dubyana, 
Bolbitis heudelotii, 
Cryptocoryne wendtii?, 
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae, 
Ammania gracilis.










Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*

[This message was edited by ekim on Fri January 23 2004 at 11:18 PM.]

[This message was edited by ekim on Fri January 30 2004 at 07:19 PM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Here is a recent (Jan. 18 2004) photo of my 20 gallon tank.
Feel free to critique it, all comments welcome!

Tank Size: 
24" x 12" x 16"

Volume: 
20 gallons

Plants: 
Ranalisma rostrata, 
Glossostigma elatinoides, 
Hemianthus micranthemoides, 
Vesicularia dubyana, 
Bolbitis heudelotii, 
Cryptocoryne wendtii?, 
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae, 
Ammania gracilis.










Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*

[This message was edited by ekim on Fri January 23 2004 at 11:18 PM.]

[This message was edited by ekim on Fri January 30 2004 at 07:19 PM.]


----------



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

Wow.

That is stunning, I love it.

Almost has me convinced to cover a peice of driftwood that sticks out in java moss









Patience always pays off.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Very nice !! I wish I could raise Ram here.

Hawk

Trust But Verify «*»®


----------



## imported_Shaun (Jan 14, 2004)

Very nice!! I love the centered background, so many people are using the concave. If you don't mind me asking, what is that red plant in the back? It's placement compliments the different shades of green perfectly.
Shaun

125 gal carnivore tank, with many aquascaping plans!


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

The center red plant is

Ammania gracilis

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

No criticism needed. If anything, YOU did an inspirational thing with your tank! Simply awesome; must've taken you lots of time and patience for the moss to grow on the wood. Also, the glosso lawn is perfect; something I hope mine will do in a month!


Paul


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks everyone!

Shaun, the plant is Ammania gracilis!

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*


----------



## imported_jules (Oct 10, 2003)

Very nice.
The Ammania Gracilis adds the finishing touch of Red.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks Jules

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Mike, are you sure that's Ammania? I've never seen it that small before. How do you keep it that size?

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey Phil,
I'm not 100% sure but I think so!
The top leaves are about 1.5" in lenght.
The color throws me off a little, 
but I think that just because it under a 3000K bulb.

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*


----------



## Moe (Feb 1, 2003)

Nice tank! How much light are you using?

Moe


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey Moe,

The tank has 2 20 watts T12 bulbs,
they are overdriven 2X with an electronic ballast, about 70 watts!

Thanks

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

OH MAN! OUTSTANDING. makes me want to be a 20H trimless tank. VERY NICE.

btw, ekim, what ballast model number did you use for ODNO. ive been tryng to figure out what ballast avaliable in canada that works.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks chinaboy,

here is the ballast I'm using, works great.

http://www.universalballast.com/productLines/ap_sheets/ELFB/B432I120RES-A.pdf

Just call any local lighting shops,
ask if they have "electronic ballasts".

It powers many different sized bulbs.

It will cost around $30CAD if its the right one.

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

ive only been able to find an electronic ballasts that run 2 bulbs. a home depot employee told me that its hard to find a ballast that runs 4 bulbs since it gets a little pricey and flourecent lighting is pretty cheap now a days.

your single 30$ ballast runs 4 bulbs right? 

thanks


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by chinaboy1021:
> your single 30$ ballast runs 4 bulbs right?
> thanks


Yes, your right.

Try calling specialty lighting shops in your area, 
there must be a few that carry them as there are a few here!

I got mine from a shop that contractors would get there supllies from... 
they only sell bulbs by the cases (25)!

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

awesome thanks. i keep staring at the picture. awesome orange flash.


----------



## Shane A smith (Jun 15, 2003)

Is your hemianthus the two leaved variety called amano pearlgrass or the common3-6 leaved variety? I think your tank looks awesome.. why do you use the 3000k bulb? Interested to know because i am going to buy a new 96watt bulbs soo and want to know how much red i should look for.

50gal 161watts PC 6500k/8800k Clay Substrate.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Stunning...The dark green & deep red look awesom together. The fish & plants look so healthy.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

It should be the common 3-6 variety. I got some from Ekim a year ago.

---------------------------
My 75 Gallon

A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Yes Shane it's the common variety.
I just thought i'd give the "plant & aquarium" bulb a try, it works pretty good and the color isn't bad .

My favorite bulbs are around 6500K though!

Thanks again everyone!

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*


----------



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

thats a really awesome tank. Is that plant and aquarium bulb made by GE?

30gallon tank, 3.2 watts/g, eheim filter with co2


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Mike, I have some ammannia gracilis and the leaves on it are about 3-4" long on a mature stem. They have leaves that are longer than my ludwigia repens.


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Mike, what type of substrate are you using in that tank? I am just curious. Your tank has great growth.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by tbarb:
> thats a really awesome tank. Is that plant and aquarium bulb made by GE?
> ...


Thanks tbarb,
yes that is the bulb!

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Gomer:
> Hey Mike, I have some ammannia gracilis and the leaves on it are about 3-4" long on a mature stem. They have leaves that are longer than my ludwigia repens.


Thanks Gomer,
Yes mine are also starting to get larger!
I'm gona swap it out for another red plant.

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by convicted_convict:
> Mike, what type of substrate are you using in that tank? I am just curious. Your tank has great growth.
> ...


The substrate is called stone dust, 
$4 for 66lbs! 
It's to put under your patio stones!
Plants will grow in anything as long as there is some mulm, even epoxy coated gravel!

This is my favorite substrate so far, great color and size IMO.

Here is a photo of it when wet, there is a dime in the photo for size ref.









Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

I may have to go buy me some of that for my next set-up.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice "eco complete look-alike"









just had fun spending a bunch on a few bags of the real stuff. how does your cheap stuff+ fish poo compare to "normal" substrates + fish poo ?

oh..my earlier post should have said ludwigia glandulosa, not repens *L*


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Where did you get the bulbs from?

I saw some salvina daylight 20watt bulb at Rona the other day. They were priced at $ 5.99 if I remember correctly.
---------------------------
My 75 Gallon

A Canadian's Plant Traders website

[This message was edited by EDGE on Tue February 10 2004 at 01:34 PM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by EDGE:
> Where did you get the bulbs from?
> I saw some salvina daylight 20watt bulb at Rona the other day. They were priced at $ 5.99 if I remember correctly.


Yeah I got em at Rona or Homedepot, I can't remember!
Make sure that "daylight" mean 6500K,
I think it is though... maybe daylight deluxe though!

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*

*Aquabay.ca*


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Great Job Mike. That apisto looks very happy!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------

